# My new Website - www.tanujtiku.com



## Tanuj Tiku (Jun 22, 2011)

Hey Guys,

I had a beta stage website earlier but now its somewhat complete. Good enough to be sent around.


Check it out:

www.tanujtiku.com

Thanks!


Best,

Tanuj.


----------



## TheUnfinished (Jun 22, 2011)

Hi Tanuj. I really like your music so thought I'd take a look.

To be honest that homepage is not very welcoming and, unless you read the text carefully, there's no immediate indication of what you do. 

The internet is a very visual medium and on your homepage there is only text. There's a lot of screen real etstae on the left-hand side which is not being used, which is a mistake because most internet users are drawn initially to the top of the page and the left-hand side. The comments form is really dominating too.

I'd be inclined to use one of the music reel pages as your homepage. People often make the mistake (and I'm one of them! planning a revamp to my site soon) of thinking the 'about' stuff is important. It's secondary to your USP, which is the music!

Does that make sense? Hope that helps. Sorry to sound a bit negative!

Cheers,
Matt


----------



## Tanuj Tiku (Jun 22, 2011)

Matt,

What you are saying makes sense. I just made this site in wordpress with a template and I dont have much understanding of HTML. 

I am going to take your advice and make the music page as my home page. 

I dont think its possible to move things around or make the comments page smaller - I might just get rid of it cauz it doesnt make much sense! People can always e-mail me.


Thanks for your feedback! Really appreciate it.


Tanuj.


----------

